# هل من الممكن ان تنتهي الصداقة بالحب؟



## thelife.pro (27 فبراير 2007)

اسف اني كتبت الموضوع هون بعرف انو لازم اكتبو بقسم الاجتماعيات والشبابيات 
على كل حال نقلوا اذا ممكن لانو ما فيني اكتب انا بهداك القسم بطلب من احد المشرفين بس يشوف شو السبب 
على كل حال خلينا نبلش بالموضوع 

لطالما اعتبرت صديقك كأفضل المقربين منك.لطيف، مهذب, يفهمك تماماً,ليس جذاباً أو جميلاً مثل نجوم السينما ,لكنه يملك جاذبية مميزة تطفي على شخصيته , وجوده معك يجعلك تشعرين بالأمان.وعند حاجتك الى شخص يسمعك في مشاكلك, يكون حاضراً دائماً الى جانبك ليخفف عنك عذابك,ولكن حين تشاورين قلبك يخبرك انه ليس الأنسان الذي يحمل المفتاح لدخوله..لذا تتسائلين:ما هذا التناقض في مشاعري؟ كيف لا اقوى على التحدث مع غيره ولا ارتاح الا بجواره وفي الوقت عينه لا استطيع ان احبه؟ما هذه العاطفة التي اكنها نحوه؟...
انها عاطفة الصداقة , الاحترام, المودة ,والاستلطاف..اي كلمة نختارها من بين هذه تكون صحيحة الا الحب,فتلك العلاقة التي تربطنا بالصديق علاقة مميزة وراقية,ولكنها تفتقر الى شعلة الحب التي تلهب العاطفة بنارها وتجعلها تتخبط في الشوق....
ان تفكيرك تجاه صديقك نابع من من عقلك ..بينما الحب منبعه القلب موطن الأحاسيس والمشاعر القوية.
ولكن هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب؟
نعم , وأجمل حب هو الذي يكون ثمرة صداقة متينة,واعية وصريحة.حين نتقاسم مع الصديق الأفكار الأفراح الأحزان,الهموم المشاكل, حين نعيش معه اللحظات الحلوة والمرة,يخاف كل واحد ان يخسرالآخر,ذلك يعني ان الحب بدأ يظلل العلاقة.حين نشعر اننا في حاجة الى ان نرتمي بين ذراعي هذا الصديق لنفرغ مافي قلبنا من حزن أو لنختبئ من احساس بالخوف يقلقنا,لكننا نخاف ان تفسد هذه الخطوة صداقتنا, اذا نحن نحب بصدق وامانة.فالوقت ساعدنا لنكتشف مشاعر بعضنا,لنخشى على مصالح بعضنا ولنقدم مانستطيع من اجل سعادة الآخر.هذا هو الحب الصادق والحقيقي,الاحترام والتضحية المتبادلة ,والأهم هو الخوف كل على مصلحة الآخر,والنظر معاً الى الأشياء
بعين واحدة ...وقلب واحد..وروح واحدة.
أصدقائي....
هل صحيح أن الصداقة على حد قول احدى السيدات تنشأ فقط في الطبقتين المتوسطة والعليا وليس في الطبقات الشعبية الا بين المتعلمين منهم تعليماً جامعياً؟ 
ربما أكتب عن هذا في موضوع آخر

ياريت يعجبكم 

اخوكن طوني:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## ماتيو (27 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

يوجد موقع يجرى تصويت لاكثر شخص يعتقد انه الاله

والشخص صاحب اكبر تصويت سوف تجرى له حلقه خاصه ستعرض فى جميع دول العالم

هذا هو الموقع ادخلوا ثم صوتوا للمسيح

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate...ciones689.html

اسم المسيح باللغه الاسبانيه

Jesucristo

ثم اضغط على

votar

ياليت كل من سمع هذا الرساله يصوت اكثر من مره

وايضا ينشر الموضوع فى منتديات مسيحيه اخرى

الايستحق المسيح منكم هذا


----------



## thelife.pro (27 فبراير 2007)

ماتيو قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يوجد موقع يجرى تصويت لاكثر شخص يعتقد انه الاله
> 
> ...




ماتيو اسف اذا حكيت معك بهل الطريقة 
انا بعتقد انو المسيح مو هيك قلنا نبشر فيه 
اذا انا بدي اعبد المسيح لانو ربح بالتصويت فهاد حرام وحرام كبير 
والشي الحرام اكتر واكتر انو يدخل اسم السيد المسيح بمسابقة الشعب هو بحدد النتيجة 
لانو المسيح كلنا بنعرفوا وموجود بقلوبنا واذا المسلم بدو يقول انا صرت مسيحي لانو المسيح فاز بالتصويت فنحنا ما بدنا ياه 
وبعتذر مرة تانية منك عن طريقة كتابتي 
بتمنى تفهمني 
اخزك طوني


----------



## gerges mories shaker (4 مارس 2007)

ياجماعة انا انسان زى  اى حد وبقع فى الخطية كتير اوى وهافضل اقع فيها كتير بس هاسال نفسى سوال بس بصوت عالى علشان يمكن حد يريحنى ويعرف يجاوبنى والسوال بيقول انا لحد امتى ها كون خاطى وسايب ربنا وبعيد عنه دة القديسين اللى بيقعدوا فى الصحرا طول عمرهم بيفضلوا يصلوا ويبكوا قدام المسيح امال انا هابقى اية ولامتى هافضل بعيد عنه وفى سوال تانى اهم بيقول اية يارب هو انت هاتفضل معاى على طول واجابتة طبعا ايوة بس مش هو ده السوال اللى انا اقصده بالظبط ان اقصدى يارب لغاية امتى قلبك هايكون حنين يارب دانا بجرحك وبتنزف دم وانت بتشفينى يارب دانا بدفنك وانت بتحيينى ياريت ياجماعة كلنا نقرا الرسالة دى علشان يمكن نستفاد قبل ما الاوان يفوت علينا.


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2007)

الموضوع جميل و ك:Love_Mailbox: لامه حلو اوى س انا عايزه اقول ان الصداقه موجوده فى كل مكان وكل الطبقات بس اللى يعرف معناها صح وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## thelife.pro (6 مارس 2007)

مشكورين على مروركن 

اخوكن طوني


----------



## thelife.pro (9 مارس 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> الموضوع جميل و ك:Love_Mailbox: لامه حلو اوى س انا عايزه اقول ان الصداقه موجوده فى كل مكان وكل الطبقات بس اللى يعرف معناها صح وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا



شكرا على هل المرور الجميل


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (9 مارس 2007)

اخى الحبيب المبارك 
اسمح لى ان اتكلم اولا عن مفهوم الصداقة 
الصداقة من وجهة نظري شئ ضروري جدا للانسان, بل هو احتياج نفسي, لأن الانسان محتاج دائما انه يشعر انه مقبول, مقبول من الناس ومقبول من الله , وهذا لا يأتي الا من خلال الصداقة . 
وهناك -من وجهة نظري ايضا- اربع مستويات من الصداقة.. 
1) صداقة الله 
2) صداقة القديسين 
3) صداقة البشر 
4) صداقة النفس 
+ وهبتدي اشرح من تحت لفوق.... 
اولا: صداقة النفس, و هي اقوي صورة من صور الانانية او الانطوائية, يعني تلاقي واحد بيقول في نفسه ( ان افضل صديق لنفسي هو انا) , الواحد يكون مش عارف يتأقلم مع البيئة المحيطة ومش لاقي حد يفهمه او مش عارف يتماشي مع الناس وأرائهم, و مافيش حد فاهمه غير نفسه فينغلق عليها !!!! ويكون هو الصديق الوحيد لنفسه...... 
ثانيا: صداقة البشر وهي عكس الاولي, تكون مملوءة بالبذل والحب لكي تكون ناجحة وحقيقية ومستمرة , مثل صداقة داوود ويوناثان, فيها يندمج الانسان مع صديقه الذي يفهمه ويقدره ويخاف عليه, ولا يجد ما يقدمه لهذا الصديق سوي الحب والاعتزاز والاحترام .... ويجب ان تكون هذه الصداقة في اطار حب الله , الصديقين يشجعوا بعض علي النمو الروحي والاجتماعي والنفسي بل و الدراسي ايضا ... 
وممكن يعيش الانسان عمره كله ولا يجد غير صديق واحد حقيقي..... يعني انا مثلا طول حياتي مالقتش غير صديقة حقيقية واحدة من ايام المدرسة واحنا اصدقاء بالرغم ان كل واحد فينا في كلية مختلفة, احنا اصدقاء من 8 سنين, واتمني ان نستمر اصدقاء للأبد .... لأننا بنشجع بعض روحيا وبالرغم من اختلافات شخصياتنا لكننا متفقين في افكارنا وحتي لو اختلفنا في ارائنا بنكون متفقين ان هذا لا يفسد للود قضية!!!! ..... وهذا شرط اخر من شروط الصداقة الناجحة 
ثالثا: صداقة القديسين, مثل صداقة مارمينا والبابا كيرلس, صداقة ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري بالست العدرا.... وهنا تكون علاقة حب ودالة و ايمان.... وهي مستوي جميل من الصداقة 
رابعا: صداقة الله, وهي من اقوي انواع الصداقات, وهي تكون مبنية علي علاقة حب عميقة وكبيرة بين الله والنفس البشرية, تبذل فيها النفس البشرية نفسها من اجل من بذل نفسه من اجلها اولا, و علاقة الحب المشتعل هذه تشبع الانسان نفسيا وروحيا اشباعا حقيقيا, لدرجة ان هناك الكثير من الناس تترك كل شئ وكل العالم وتذهب لتتمتع بعذوبة هذه الصداقة الجميلة .... و مرة الانبا انطونيوس قال انه لا يخاف الله, فاستغرب تلميذه وقال له ما هذا الكلام الصعب يا ابي, فقال له نعم اني لا اخاف الله لاني احبه والمحبة تطرد الخوف خارجا, وهي علاقة صداقة عميقة بينه وبين الله....
صلى لاجل ضعفى :yaka:


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (9 مارس 2007)

اخى الحبيب المبارك 
هناك فرق كبير بين الحب والصداقة 
الصداقة لاتنتهى ... فصديق اليوم قد يبقى صديق الغد 
اما عن الحب فانة عندما يرحل لا يعود 
والذى نحبة مرة ثم ننساة لا نحبة مرة اخرى 
هكذا الصداقة شجرة صلبة تمر بجميع الفصول وتبقى صامدة طالما هناك من يرويها
وهكذا هو الحب وردة محاطة بالاشواك وردة لا تشرب الا من الكاسين معا 
الصداقة يمكن ان تصبح حبا بل هى غالبا ما تصبح كذلك 
لكن الحب لا يمكن ان يتحول الى صداقة ولا يمكن الحبيب ان يصبح صديق ومن نحبة نريدة لنا وحدنا
اما الصديق فهو للجميع والصداقة ايضا درجات تبدا من القاعدة وتنتهى عند القمة تبدا من الرقم واحد وتنتهى حيث  اللانهاية فلقد تجد صديقا مقربا واخر اقل قربا وثالثا بالكاد تذكرة والقريب اليوم قد يصبح بعيدا فى الغد او العكس هذة الفرضيات لا توجد فى معادلة الحب 
فالحب لا يتجزاولا درجات فية الحب هو درجة واحدة فقط  ولا يقبل التحليق الا عاليا او يرفض الابحار ولا يمكن ان تحب انسان ثم يقل حبك لة فالحب لا يقبل انصاف الحلول اما ان يكون قويا او ينتهى الى الابد .... 
صلى لاجل ضعفى


----------



## manwal (9 مارس 2007)

السلام والنعمه ومحبت ربنا يسوع المسيح تحل عليكو 
فى البدايه احب اعلق على الموضوع 
الموضوع ممتاز جداااااااااا
ثانيا\ انا ليه راى فى الموضوع ده 
عاوز اقول  انى ساى الصادقه او الحب الاتنين مشاعر فى الاساس يعنى الانسان بيتولد وجواه مشلعر جميله منها الصداقه ومنها الحب لااكن اختلاف النوع مش يبرر الفضيله بمعنى ان الطفل اكيد وهو مولود بيحس بحب امه وابوه لما بيكبر هو الحب موجود جواه بس بيبقلى بصوره مختلفه 
اقصد انى احب بيكبر مع الانسان زى العمر  اما الصداقه ممكن تتحول الى حب  لااكن الحب من المستحيل يبقى صداقه تعرفو ليه لان الانسان الىبيحب بيحب من جواه فازا فقد الحب اكيد مش الصداقه هى الى هتملا فراغ الحب علشان كدا انا بحب الصداقه اكتر من الحب علشان الصداقه ممكن يكون فيها اختلااف فى وجهات النظر لااكن لا يفسد للود قضيه 
هنفضل اصدقاء واكيد طول منا صديق وفى ومخلص اكيد الصداقه هدوم وهتكبر زى الورد تفضل ترويه وتحافظ عليه لغايت مايكبر  ويبقى اجمل زهره فى بستان الصداقه الكبير 
انا سعيد انى شاركت فى الموضوع ده 
وربنا يقدر تعب محبتكم


----------



## thelife.pro (9 مارس 2007)

الف شكر على مروركم 

اخوكن طوني


----------



## merola (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تنتهي الصداقة بالحب؟*

شكرا على الموضوووووووووووع الجميل و جاااااااااااااااارى التصوييييييييييت


----------



## محب للمسيح (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تنتهي الصداقة بالحب؟*

الصداقه  والحب قريبين من بعض جداااااااا


----------



## ramia (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تنتهي الصداقة بالحب؟*

كتير حلو تتكون قصة حب بعد الصداقة وبتصير كتير كمان ,

 ومن  الصعوبة , لأ من المستحيل  انه بعد الحب ترجع صداقة ، نفسي افهم ليش ؟؟

شكرا كتير على الموضوع .


----------



## amali (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تنتهي الصداقة بالحب؟*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد

موضوع رائع اخي ويستحق النقاش

الصداقة اجمل ما في الوجود طبعا كما نعرف الصداقة مع الالفة

100*100 تئدي الى الحب

يعني تتحول الى الحب


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تنتهي الصداقة بالحب؟*



			
				اثناسيوس الرسول;231454 قال:
			
		

> اخى الحبيب المبارك
> هناك فرق كبير بين الحب والصداقة
> الصداقة لاتنتهى ... فصديق اليوم قد يبقى صديق الغد
> اما عن الحب فانة عندما يرحل لا يعود
> ...


.

شكرا ليك 
الصداقة شيء جميل ولالحب شيء جميل 
يوجد قاسم مشترك بينهما وهو الجمال 
انت شبهت الصداقة بشجرة وانا اقول لك ان الحب هو جذور هذه الشجرة 
فمن دون وجود الحب لا يمكن للصداقة ان تنبني 
شكرا لمرورك 

سلاااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تنتهي الصداقة بالحب؟*



manwal قال:


> السلام والنعمه ومحبت ربنا يسوع المسيح تحل عليكو
> فى البدايه احب اعلق على الموضوع
> الموضوع ممتاز جداااااااااا
> ثانيا\ انا ليه راى فى الموضوع ده
> ...




كلامك جميل 
شكرا لمرورك 

سلااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تنتهي الصداقة بالحب؟*



merola قال:


> شكرا على الموضوووووووووووع الجميل و جاااااااااااااااارى التصوييييييييييت



شكرا لمرورك 

سلااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تنتهي الصداقة بالحب؟*



محب للمسيح قال:


> الصداقه  والحب قريبين من بعض جداااااااا



ان الحب هو اساس للصداقة 
وان الصداقة اساس للحب وكلاهما يرتبط بالاخر 

شكرا لمرورك 

سلااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تنتهي الصداقة بالحب؟*



ramia قال:


> كتير حلو تتكون قصة حب بعد الصداقة وبتصير كتير كمان ,
> 
> ومن  الصعوبة , لأ من المستحيل  انه بعد الحب ترجع صداقة ، نفسي افهم ليش ؟؟
> 
> شكرا كتير على الموضوع .




مافي شي مستحيل مين قال انو الحب ما ممكن يرجع ويصير صداقة 
احيانا الانسان بيضطر يرجع للصداقة لانو بكون مطر يتنازل عن الحب 
وبشوف انو الصداقة ارحم من الفراق 

سلااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تنتهي الصداقة بالحب؟*



amali قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> 
> اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
> 
> ...



كلام جميل 
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## micheal_jesus (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تنتهي الصداقة بالحب؟*

*شكرا على الموضوع المهم دة​*: 
*انا شايف ان الصداقة شيئ جميل جدا وان الصداقة مش بتنتهى ابدا حتى لو حصل حب 
كل ما فى الامر ان العلاقة بتاخد شكل اكثر تطور مش بتنتهى 
لان الازواج ممكن يكونو فى نفس الوقت اصحاب واصدقاء *​
*بجد بجد شكرا اوى على الموضوع الحلو دة*​


----------



## thelife.pro (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل من الممكن ان تنتهي الصداقة بالحب؟*

كلامك صحيح 

فينا نعتبر الصداقة كخطوة بدائية في طريق الحب


----------

